# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... >  Ringneck parakeet ή plum headed parakeet?

## papagalos

τι μου προτεινετε για αγορα και γιατι
ringneck parakeet ή plum headed parakeet

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Κοίτα χωρίς να έχω εμπειρία και από τα δύο θα έπαιρνα plum headed parakeet γιατί απλά είναι ένας από τους πιο όμορφους παπαγάλους και θα ήθελα να αποκτήσω κάποτε έναν.Έχεις βρει από θα  πάρεις και δεν μπορείς να αποφασίσεις;*

----------


## papagalos

ναι εχω βρει και σε πολη καλη τιμη μαλιστα!
plum headed 90 euro ζευγαρι
ringneck 100 euro ζευγαρι

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Πολύ καλές τιμές για ζευγάρι τι να πω, μου φαίνεται θα έρθω στη Κύπρο να πάρω.
Διάβασε εδώ ένα πολύ καλό site.
http://animal-world.com/encyclo/bird...adParakeet.php

http://animal-world.com/encyclo/bird...eetProfile.htm
*

----------


## papagalos

τα εχω διαβασει αυτα προηγουμενως.
σε προλαβα

----------


## -vaso-

Πω πω αυτές είναι τιμές!!!Εδώ εγώ τους plum τους βρήκα 150Ε και εσύ 90Ε το ζευγάρι???Αμάν μας κλέβουν...
Οι plum από ότι έχω διαβάσει έχουν πολύ καλό χαρακτήρα.Κάνουν και λίγο θόρυβο σε σχέση με τα ringneck που σηκώνουν τον κόσμο!Και είναι και πανέμορφα που τα είδα και από κοντά!Οπότε ψηφίζω plum headed!Ααααα και φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα το φύλο τους!!
Τι ηλικία έχουν αυτά που βρήκες??

----------


## papagalos

1 ετους

----------


## captain-hook

καλησπερα! εχω εγω ενα plum-head κ το ειχα αγορασει απο θεσσαλονικη 150 ευρο -πολλα λεφτα- παρολο που ηταν κ ενηλικο! αυτα που εχω να πω ειναι οτι οντος τα πουλια αυτα ειναι πανεμορφα! εχουνε διαχορισμο φυλου απο μικρη ηλικια εχουνε ομιλιτικες ικανοτητες αλλα αν το παρεις αγριο κ ειδικα αν εχει κ αλλα πουλια ειναι δυσκολο να εξοικιθει με τον ανθρωπο! Δεν κανουνε σχεδον καθολου φασαρια κ μαλιστα κελαιδανε κ σφυριζουνε με πολυ ομορφους ρυθμους! δεν το εχω μετανιωσει που το πηρα εστω κ ακριβα , κ θα ο θεωρουσα κλασης καλητερο απο rink nek αρκη να το παρεις απο μωρακι !! αυτα απο μενα .

----------


## DooMDiveR

παιδιά επειδη εγώ εδώ Aθηνα εχω ακούσει τρελές τιμές για τα plum headed... αν κάποιος μπορεί να μου βρει (τα λάτρεψα) σε λογική τιμή, ας μου στείλει 1 pm...!

----------


## Mits_Pits

Πολυ ομορφα πουλια!

----------


## kaveiros

Φίλε μου εγώ για ringneck μπορώ να σου πω τη γνώμη μου μιας και έχω 4 ,  το άλλο είδος όμως δε το γνωρίζω καθόλου. Τα ringneck είναι πανέξυπνα πουλιά με πολύ ισχυρές προσωπικότητες και πολύ διαφορετικές μεταξύ τους. Αναγνωρίζουν το άτομο που τα φροντίζει και πολλές φορές είναι επιθετικά σε άλλα άτομα που δε γνωρίζουν. Αν έπαιρνες μωρό θα σου το πρότεινα ανεπιφύλακτα καθώς η Μπέμπα μου που την πήρα μωρό, έχει γίνει ένα αξιαγάπητο πλάσμα. Δε νομίζω ότι αν είχα π.χ σκυλί, θα έκανα πολύ περισσότερα πράγματα απ ότι με την Μπέμπα. Σαν ζευγάρι αν πάρεις ρινγκνεκ πάντως μη περιμένεις να ασχοληθούν ιδιαίτερα μαζί σου. 2 απ τα δικά μου που έγιναν ζευγάρι πριν μερικές μέρες , δε μου δίνουν πλέον καμία σημασία. Αν ενδιαφέρεσαι για εξημέρωση δε θα σου πρότεινα με τίποτα ringneck ζευγάρι το οποίο σίγουρα δεν είναι 1 έτους γιατί σε τέτοια ηλικία δε ζευγαρώνουν και δε μπορείς να ξέρεις πιο ειναι αρσενικό και πιο θηλυκό. Τα αρσενικά βγάζουν δαχτυλίδι μετά το 2ο έτος ζωής. Αν αυτά που σου έδειξαν είναι ζευγάρι είναι σίγουρα μεγαλύτερα και είναι εξαιρετικά δύσκολο να εξημερωθούν (εκτός αν είναι ήδη εξημερωμένα)

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

ρε τι τιμες ειναι αυτες??????εγω θα τα'παιρνα και τα δυο...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nuttelita

ειναι απιστευτες οι τιμες εγω το δικο μου το ρικνεκ το πηρα 120 1 ετους και αγριο....σε οτι κ να καταληξεις να προτιμησεις να ναι ταισμενο στο χερι αν σε ενδιαφερει η εξημερωση γιατι ειδικα τα ρικνεκ ειναι δυσκολα πουλια...

----------


## vikitaspaw

κ γω plum headed  θα προτιμουσα .Δεν ξερω πολλα για τα ειδη απλα τα plum ειναι ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΑ!!!

----------

